# I need a list



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

OF PEOPLE WHO'VE SCREWED ME OVER IN THE PAST! D:<

of good games coming out, or already out, For Xbox 360, Nintendo Wii/DS/DSi

And i don't play Pokemon either.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

It depends on what type of games you prefer. =p Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing comes out February 23rd, and it looks great. I actually just played the DS demo again, lol. It's so fun! =3

Then there's Super Mario Galaxy 2, Metroid: Other M, WarioWare D.I.Y, Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode 1, Zelda Wii, etc.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It depends on what type of games you prefer. =p Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing comes out February 23rd, and it looks great. I actually just played the DS demo again, lol. It's so fun! =3
> 
> Then there's Super Mario Galaxy 2, Metroid: Other M, WarioWare D.I.Y, Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode 1, Zelda Wii, etc.


I might just play that demo o: It's on the WIi right?

And i gotta get the list before march, any games coming out before then?


----------



## m12 (Feb 17, 2010)

For 360:

Dante's Inferno
Soul Calibur 4
Forza 3
Sonic Unleashed
Blazblue: Calamity Trigger and the next one coming out this year, hopefully.
Fallout 3
Test Drive Unlimited

There are some others, but these are the games I remember off the top of my head that I enjoyed.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 17, 2010)

I found this list of upcoming Xbox 360 games: 



      Battlefield: Bad Company 2


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you can download it from the Nintendo Channel.

And do you mean that you only want us to list games that will be out before March?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i gotta make the list before March 2nd.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is it for? lol

Also, you can always look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_in_video_gaming


----------



## Vivi (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably for his birthday since it's March 2nd.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh. Makes sense, lol.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I need to put up a birthday list, so i won't get just any random junk


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 17, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> I found this list of upcoming Xbox 360 games:


A lot of those won't be out for a pretty long while.


I honestly don't know what to list though, cause most of my xbox games are from the marketplace.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd recommend holding out 'till the 9th for final fantasy XIII


----------



## Vivi (Feb 17, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I'd recommend holding out 'till the 9th for final fantasy XIII


This ^


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Did you see my link, by the way?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_in_video_gaming


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Did you see my ]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_in_video_gaming[/url]


Yep, i was just looking at it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 17, 2010)

Go on the internet, find a cheap PSP 2000, get LBP PSP, Patapon 1+2, and Locoroco.
ALso get a 1 Gig Memory stick


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Go on the internet, find a cheap PSP 2000, get LBP PSP, Patapon 1+2, and Locoroco.
> ALso get a 1 Gig Memory stick


He can buy my PSP from me. XD

Nah, I have _plans_ for it... :evillaugh:


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should seriously try playing it.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait....you have a PSP?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 17, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A while back, his dad gave him a PSP without a game, battery, or charge cord.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, lol


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yes.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take it.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should buy some games for it and play it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 17, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have said that...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually thinking about buying a charger for it (assuming you can play without a battery as long as it's plugged in) and Sonic Rivals 1 and 2, since they're dirt cheap at Toys "R" Us, and I'd get an employer discount on top of that, but I dunno... They have...*gasp*..._Silver_. D: =p


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you can play without a charger.

I am glad to see you are trying new things.
Now all you need is a PS2.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it'd be cheaper to get via the PSN today and tomorrow for $30 together. Unless TRU has them at lower prices than most.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I mean can you play with _only_ a charger? Mine doesn't have a battery, and I'm not gonna buy one. If I can play it without a battery if it's connected to the charger, then I _might_ do it. I wouldn't get your hopes up, though, lol. The urge to smash it on video is far too great. XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're $14.99 each, and I get a 10% discount.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, then you're saving some more money. 

You'll need a battery and a charger, charging it alone is useless.

And if you do try out the PSP, try out LBP. You'd probably enjoy it.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, don't smash it. If you really don't want to play it, sell it or give it away


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LBP doesn't appeal to me. =p


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But smashing things is fun! D: XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

I forgot that this isn't my thread... XD We need to get back on topic, lol.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

SOoo.... So far the only thing i have on my lists are..

*Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
*Battlefront 3: Elite Squadron

I need more games D:


----------



## Vivi (Feb 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could also try out Final Fantasy games for the PSP. You might like those if you like RPG's.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 17, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> SOoo.... So far the only thing i have on my lists are..
> 
> *Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
> *Battlefront 3: Elite Squadron
> ...


Needs more PSP and LBP.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much are PSPs? What's the cheapest price for a PS3?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 17, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure you can find PSP 2000s for pretty cheap, and PS3s are $299.99, I think.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 17, 2010)

You have a 360?


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 17, 2010)

For the Wii that are out now:
A Boy and his Blob
House of the Dead: Overkill
Klonoa
Little King's Story
Madworld
Muramasa: The Demon Blade
No More Heroes
No More Heroes 2
Resident Evil 4: Wii Edition
Silent Hill: Shattered Memories
Tatsunoko vs Capcom
Zack and Wiki: The Quest for Barbaros' Treasure
de Blob
Ōkami

I'll get back to you when I think of some more.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 17, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like Final Fantasy. =p Chrystal Chronicles was _okay_, but it really didn't interest me at all. And the more traditional JRPG style Final Fantasy games appeal to me even less. I don't care for RPGs, with the exception of Pok


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> You have a 360?


No XBL though


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 17, 2010)

PSP 3000 is 170 euro roughly, I think...


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


299.99? I already got an Ipod Nano for Christmas, that was expensive enough :T


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 17, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you get a lot of birfday cash?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could only pay roughly around 1/3 of a PS3 :T


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 17, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if you have 100 dollars to spend on Birthday games you could only get 2 new ones and a second hand one, so why do you need a list?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 17, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh! Only three years then!


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, repeat? I didn't quite understand that o.o


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 17, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you need a list of games if you only have 100 dollars to spend??


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not spending my money, my Dad wants a list so he can find out what i want for my Birthday.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND FOR THE LAST TIME IT'S BF4.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, fine.


----------



## Micah (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you have any of the Fire Emblem games? Best game series ever.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 17, 2010)

Elite Squadron is confusing as hell. At least, on the PSP it is. They really *censored.3.0*ed up the controls between Renegade and Elite.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 17, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Do you have any of the Fire Emblem games? Best game series ever.


I second that.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Elite Squadron is confusing as hell. At least, on the PSP it is. They really *censored.3.0*ed up the controls between Renegade and Elite.


You can't edit the controls or something?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 17, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they're preset like most games, but probably you can.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't know if anybody has mentioned this yet.  I just skipped the whole thread.

But anyways, some 360 games that you should definitely get...or at least keep an eye on are Metro 2033, Aliens vs. Predator (full game is better than demo), and Bad Company 2.  Supreme Commander 2 is also coming out in March if you're interested in console RTS's.  Tropico 3 is currently out for 360 and it is a great game.  Think Sim City, but on a more personal level (i.e. Order Assassinations, Talk with villagers, Quell Rebellions).  And last but not least, is Fallout New Vegas which is scheduled to come out in Quarter 3 of this year.


----------



## Box-monkey (Feb 18, 2010)

Monster Hunter Tri comes out in April sometime.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 18, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, okay.

Anyway, i think i might get a PSP o: But i might pay for half of it depending on the price.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 18, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. 

Might I suggest the Assassin's Creed PSP Bundle which has Assassin's Creed Bloodlines, a Angels and Demons Download Voucher, 2GB SD, and 10 Free Music Downloads from Sony. 

Or the Gran Turismo PSP Bundle which includes Gran Turismo PSP, The Italian Job Dowload Voucher, a downloadable Corvette ZR1 for GT, and 2GB SD Card,

Then there's the Rock Band Unplugged that has, you guessed it, Rock Band Unplugged, School of Rock, and 2GB.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 18, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh.

Price?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 18, 2010)

They'll all 200 bucks.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 18, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> They'll all 200 bucks.


Oh, okay.

I probably asked this before, but what games ya recommend?


----------



## Griever (Feb 18, 2010)

Ahhh birthdays. I remember all the great birthdays I had. But you know what? I never made a list. You know why? I'll tell you why. I never made a list because the whole "making a birthday list" is just another way the media is controlling our world. I mean, everyone does it, so why is it such a big deal? I'll tell you why. It's all about the money. MONEY MONEY MONEY! Is all "Big Brother" cares about. What would they ever do without their MONEY!!?? They want little kiddies to make out their lists for their birthdays and Christmas so their parents can go out and spend ALL their money on useless things the kid will eventually forget about in the upcoming months. The whole world focuses on "OMG WHAT AM I GONIG TO BUY NEXT?"  I have something to tell to all of you: You don't have to be like this! Be different! Save our planet from the impending disaster that the media is creating.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 18, 2010)

Griever said:
			
		

> Ahhh birthdays. I remember all the great birthdays I had. But you know what? I never made a list. You know why? I'll tell you why. I never made a list because the whole "making a birthday list" is just another way the media is controlling our world. I mean, everyone does it, so why is it such a big deal? I'll tell you why. It's all about the money. MONEY MONEY MONEY! Is all "Big Brother" cares about. What would they ever do without their MONEY!!?? They want little kiddies to make out their lists for their birthdays and Christmas so their parents can go out and spend ALL their money on useless things the kid will eventually forget about in the upcoming months. The whole world focuses on "OMG WHAT AM I GONIG TO BUY NEXT?"  I have something to tell to all of you: You don't have to be like this! Be different! Save our planet from the impending disaster that the media is creating.


tl;dr


----------



## PaJami (Feb 20, 2010)

Hm... One game I'm looking forward to is Red Steel 2. That's coming out on the 24th I believe, but you can save birthday money or something for it :3


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Feb 20, 2010)

DS: Miles Edgeworth: Ace Attourney Investigates
Wii: Silent Hill


----------

